
Fiatcoin. cash for the blockchain - Findeton
https://fiatcoin.net/
======
gus_massa
I didn't understand why they need an ICO for a fancy paper wallet, but from
the whitepaper:

> _Each Fiat cash bill explicitly states the nominal value in Ethereum, but
> the FCB will only exchange Fiat cash for Fiatcoins and viceversa. The
> nominal value in Fiatcoins is given by the FER [FTC to Ethereum exchange
> Rate]._

It looks easy to manipulate the FER and keep it near 1 to 1, while the real
value of the FTC has a 30% haircut (or is negligible). [Hi from Argentina,
where 1USDollar = 1 ARGPeso = 1 BsAsPatacon until they don't.]

